# PetSafe Collar Question



## she-earl (Aug 10, 2013)

We bought a used PetSafe Collar for our dog.  It doesn't have any instructions with it.  Can you tell us how to turn it on?  It is a rechargeable one with a side button on the left, two buttons and a dial on top of the unit that you hold.  Thanks.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 10, 2013)

Just google "pet safe collar instructions" and look for your type collar


----------



## she-earl (Aug 10, 2013)

Got it.  Thanks.  I was doing web searches for it but was coming up empty.  However, when I went to google.com it was right there.


----------

